
Filmmaker: BitTorrent Pirates Help Us Get More Exposure - llambda
http://torrentfreak.com/filmmaker-bittorrent-pirates-help-us-get-more-exposure-111214/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
======
dextorious
Famous Filmaker: I've already got tons of exposure, and BitTorrent Pirates
just help people download our film and not see it in the theaters/buy the DVD.

